# Sig Pro



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Has any one had slack in there trigger on there sp2022s just wondering? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

My 2340 has some slack but very little


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Juicy said:


> Has any one had slack in there trigger on there sp2022s just wondering? Thanks in Advance!


describe what you mean


----------



## rubiconbay (Feb 21, 2010)

*Some slack*

My 2022 definitely has some slack before it engages the trigger....my 226 Equinox doesn't have nearly the slack that the SIg Pro has I had a range officer look at it at the range and he agreed...I dont suspect its anything wrong but I read a lot about how great the trigger is on the Sig Pro vs 250 .


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

On my DAO 2340 their is probably close to 2/32 movement before the trigger engages and the hammer starts to move


----------



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

Took some pics check them out:

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/album.php?aid=13566&id=100000179972733


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Is your P2022 DA/SA or DAO?

I have the P 229 and P239 with SRT triggers DA/SA and there is definitely slack after firing DA and being in SA. 
I have found there is a trigger smith that can get rid of the slack for $75 and I'm looking at that right now.
http://www.totalautomation.us/sigcorner.htm

Now is that the same problem without the SRT? I cannot answer but guessing yes.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 7, 2010)

So I was thinking about getting a P229 any good feedback would be appreciated.


----------

